# CRG racing pics



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

I was snooping around for used 505 sails (don't ask), and happened across this really sweet gallery of photos from the Columbia River Gorge. The J boats look classy but dated; the 505s look like the wettest ride on this watery blue Earth (but some cute crew...); and the Melges24s, wow, cannot imagine what racing on one of those would feel like. That's a rocket sled.

No real reason for this thread -- the photography is pretty sharp, that's all.


----------

